# Building with Asus P7H55-M LE Motherboard - PC won't start



## nojudge2000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, gang, I hope you can help --

Just wanted to put a new mobo and processor in cuz my old setup bit the dirt, and here I am with a bunch of new stuff, turn on my new build and ....yeah, nothing happens. Like it has no juice, BUT the LED indicator on the mobo IS lit so that's at least a good sign. 

First, let me tell you what I'm using -- can someone verify that these parts should work together? Any other ideas, too, would help -- I think I have everything connected right but obviously something is wrong. Ideas on isolating the problem? It would appear that my first problem has to do with power getting to the motherboard....? thanks much.

Asus P7H55-M LE Motherboard - Intel H55, LGA 1156, Micro ATX, DDR3, HDMI, USB 2.0, SATA II, Gigabit Ethernet Port

Intel Core i5 Processor i5-650 3.20GHz 4MB LGA1156 CPU BX80616I5650 

Corsair 4GB Dual Channel Corsair DDR3 Memory for Intel Core i5 Processors (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)

Thermaltake Silent 1156 CPU Cooler 2x Thermaltake Silent 1156 CPU Cooler 

DiabloTek PHD650 650-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA Ready, PCIe Ready, 20+4 Pin

Ultra X-Blaster Black ATX Mid-Tower Case with Front USB, FireWire and Audio Ports

Trying to boot up with an old Samsung IDE HDD only b/c it has (a legit copy of) XP - one I took out of an old PC. (Thought I'd get this running, then figure out how to upgrade to Win 7 and then get all this on a new Sata drive)

I really appreciate any help anyone can give. (BTW, I just want a decent running PC that will hold for awhile for my daughter -- already have the awesome gaming pc that my son and I built last year.) 
thanks! -


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See if the PC will boot outside the case.

Make sure all power connections to MB are secure.

*How to Bench Test Your System*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is very poor quality. SeaSonic & Corsair are the best choices.
Did you use one standoff, no more-no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?
Test on the bench.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## nojudge2000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks. I followed Makin's directions (which look similar to yours, Tyree). Took everything out of the case as you both say. No hard drive this time. Great news: It started, but -- now is this weird -- ran for about 5 seconds, then stops for 5, then starts again. Not enough power to see anything on the monitor. BTW, I didn't put in a video card b/c it has an onboard video card (won't be using this for gaming, so I figure I'll decide later if I want to add a better card.)

You have me worried about the PSU. (Have looked at posts here on other related issues and I see the concern about getting a quality PSU.) I can still return the Diablo, which I'm inclined to do, and get a better one. If I got a Corsair, would 550W be enough, or should I go for 650W? (or something else?)

I'm going to go back and check everything again, esp. to make sure I have both the 24pin connector connected and the other one (4 or 8) connected too. 

If it still doesn't work, I think I'll get a different PSU as soon as poss....so dying to get my pc working! 

Any and all feedback welcome! Recommendations on PSU?
thanks -


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

A quality 550W PSU would be sufficient for your system. But if you are already considering adding a video card, I would go for no less than a 650W. Get something that will be able to handle the addition of a video card so that you don't have to purchase a new PSU at that time.


----------



## nojudge2000 (Oct 17, 2008)

wahoo. Great advice. Returned the diablo and got a corsair 750w psu. put it together outside the case as you both instructed. Wow is that corsair quiet. Now onto the next step....see if it will all work inside the case, with a hdd. BTW, if anyone is looking, newegg had the best prices on corsair psu's. Tigerdirect didn't have enough options on corsairs. I'll be back if I get stuck again! thanks much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The XP install from a previous PC will not boot the Chip Set drivers and Hal Config will not be correct, If it's a retail copy of XP and not a OEM install from a perbuilt PC you do a repair install > http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## nojudge2000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lamb7 -- go to the first post on this thread, see Makin's link on "How to Bench Test Your System". This is extremely helpful! Do EXACTLY as it says.

I finally got to a BIOS/post screen. Turned out that I had two problems (after I got my new awesome Corsair 750w PSU). I had the headers (from the "on" button on the front of the case) plugged into the board slightly wrong. The other one was, duh, the RAM stick was not totally seated in the slot. So be sure to check these things. (I was looking for your post, Lamb7, but it didn't come up when I searched so hope you see this.)

I still have the whole thing outside the case, added CD/DVD drive, fine. Then added my (fairly new) 1T HDD and I got the blue screen of death. This is what I was getting before which was what gave me my excuse to go rebuild with a new motherboard. I guess the problem was the hard drive. I'm going to go search and see what you all have to say on that. I'll start a new thread if I'm not figuring it out (I'm worried, b/c I know that when you update to Win 7 64bit, it needs to find the license key before you format...as I said, that could be a whole new thread.) lol.

thanks for all the help, everyone.


----------

